# First Experence



## doglover44 (Mar 31, 2011)

Went to the driving range yesterday with some friends showed me how to stand and hold the club and got to do some driving I am usualy a lefty at stuff and I tryed it both ways I feel comfortable both ways he told me pratice ! practice ! practice ! all in all it was a great fun time.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Good start - Keep it up.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If you are comfortable playing right handed, by all means, learn that way. ABout 99% of the instruction in books and magazines will show right handed golfers. It's a lot easier to relate to the lessons they are teaching if you don't have to constantly switch your thinking of right to left.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm a Lefty also and play right handed. Keep practicing and have fun learning.:thumbsup:
Welcome to the forum keep us informed on your progress


----------



## Ackley (May 23, 2013)

Well,I read out about the first experience and i am agree with your first experience.I like the golf but i have no experience about it.It is my favorite game because it keep us fresh and fit....


----------

